

Challenging Math and Physics Olympiad Problems and Practice - ekm2
http://brilliant.org/

======
acadien
It really annoys me when I go to a site and the first thing I'm presented with
is "login/create your account". I know _nothing_ about your site, your
product, your goals or what the purpose of this account is. Give me a
demonstration of some kind or at the very least a paragraph about what it is
you're doing _before_ you ask me for my personal information.

Furthermore a lengthy FAQ does not supplant and introductory
description/video.

~~~
blackethylene
Agree. What really annoys me most, are websites where you can only "login"
using your Facebook account.

Anyway, in this case, even registering with your dummy/spam email address is
worth the trouble :)

